# Former Canadian immigration chief calls for increased immigration



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A former immigration boss in Canada is calling for the country’s annual immigration intake to be increased by 100,000 a year to match needed population targets. Robert Vineberg, a former Director of Federal-Provincial Relations at Immigration Canada, said policy changes are needed to boost numbers in most provinces. He pointed out that the major political [...]

Click to read the full news article: Former Canadian immigration chief calls for increased immigration...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

